

Mobile Hardware Statistics (and more) - twidlit
http://blogs.unity3d.com/2013/04/07/mobile-hardware-statistics-and-more/

======
pooriaazimi
Relevant: <http://david-smith.org/iosversionstats>

    
    
        All platforms (on iOS 6): 87%
        iPhone: 93%
        iPad: 78%
        iPod touch: 80%
    

I'm a bit surprised as to why % of iPads running iOS 6 is so low. I mean, IIRC
~150M iPads were sold, and only 12M of them were iPad 1. But I guess his app
(Audiobooks) is not a good representative of what people do with their iPads,
so I take his numbers (about the iPad) with a grain of salt.

~~~
alooPotato
I think its because the first gen iPads are still very useful but they don't
support iOS6. Where as my 3GS iPhone does.

~~~
melling
According to the article:

"Interesting that first iPad can be pretty much ignored now (1.5%), whereas
iPad 2 is still more popular than any of the later iPad models."

------
nahname
Windows XP is growing? That is terrifying for windows. I'm sure it is just
China, but how fun would it be making mobile apps when everyone is switching
back to a version from over 10 years ago?

~~~
MrFoof
China - and South Korea actually (and other countries in SE Asia) - are
primarily on pirated versions of Windows. If computer adoption is up, it's up
on the versions that are readily accessible to people.

It's been a while (so someone could tell me if South Korea is transitioning to
Windows 7), but another thing you have to consider is you're not dealing with
a "genuine" copy of Windows, so that creates some massive headaches for
developers of typical computer games as well. It's par for the course for a
developer in the US to pay someone like Nexon to handle porting to the Asian
market not only to cover culturization and localization issues, but also to
point out what won't run on non-genuine versions of Windows (and to help port
the regionalized and original copies to no longer need those dependencies).
This is a big deal, especially when you're sometimes at the mercy of PC bangs
which, yes, largely run pirated copies (> 80% last time I remembered).

~~~
mgkimsal
If they're not paying for windows, are they going to pay for your game? Why
would you care if it runs on their systems or not? Or are game developers just
wanting large numbers of freebie players to keep a network effect going, to
keep some paying customers but also to keep competitors out (who'd also have
to be catering to non-genuine windows users too?)

~~~
MrFoof
In the case of China and Korea, most PC gamers aren't playing at home. The
monetization model for computer games in east Asia is the polar opposite of
the US and Western Europe. you definitely might care about this market because
it's very large (note: negligible console penetration in these markets -- it's
mostly mobile, PC or nothing)

They're playing at PC bangs (think lounge/club, where you can hang with
friends, eat, smoke, sometimes drink, while playing games... you can even get
rooms for the night at larger ones), which usually meter out access via an
access card. The PC bang gives the publisher a cut of that revenue based on
what the customer played. This is the case not only for MMOs, but also for the
usual "box" model where you get the game outright. Instead, you just play the
game at a PC bang, and the publisher gets a payment from the bang based on the
time spent. In the case of F2P titles, publishers primarily get your money via
the micro transaction system.

Even then, publishers don't deal with individual bangs/lounges/arcades, but
aggregators. The aggregator provides the management/billing software to the
bangs, and the publishers deal with those aggregators to get their revenue.
The aggregators have no incentive however to ensure that the version of
Windows installed at a bang is legit, but only to ensure that their
management/billing software can run to provide that value to the bang
operator, and to ensure the bang operator can make money in accordance with
publisher agreements.

------
kristopher
Here is a link to the actual data: <http://stats.unity3d.com/mobile/index-
ios.html>

And look at Windows XP! Almost half of the market at 47.7%
<http://stats.unity3d.com/web/index-win.html>

------
foxX
Is it strange that I'm worried why the fuck they have these stats in the first
place? I don't remember being asked whether I'd like my data submitted or not
upon playing games powered by Unity. Do they also have my IMEI, phone
contacts, emails and twitter accounts?

~~~
aras_p
Do you have similar reaction when games do analytics (99% of them do)? Or when
websites ping google analytics?

"do they also have my IMEI,contacts,..." - no we don't. We don't have your
actual hardware stats either; all we have is "this quarter, this many Android
4.1s" and "that quarter, that many Tegra 3s".

The games can turn off hardware stats reporting if they wish to.

~~~
foxX
And people tell me I'm being paranoid for keeping my firewall on "block
outbound", running as non-admin (windows), running the browser with noscript,
adblock and no external cookies...

~~~
baq
that's not paranoid; running the browser in a vm and doing a snapshot restore
daily is.

------
tvon
Maybe I haven't been following things close enough, why is there no
significant presence for Android 3.x?

~~~
wallflower
The real Android usage dashboard (which tracks closely to Unity's) is:

<http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html>

~~~
j4_james
Actually, I thought it was interesting how _different_ they were, at least in
some respects. If you look at the ratio of pre 4.0 versions vs post 4.0
versions, in the Unity stats it's about 27% vs 72%, but on the Android
dashboard it's 45% vs 54%.

Perhaps Unity apps aren't as widely used on older devices and thus the stats
are skewed in favour of more recent versions of Android.

Then again, the Android dashboard data is collected from the Google Play
Store, so it isn't a perfect representation of all Android users either.

~~~
aras_p
Yeah could be just different demographics (and as usual, with any data set you
have to keep in mind that it's not "perfect").

E.g. Unity apps are mostly games, so this _probably_ represents "android users
who play games". Whereas google's is "anyone who went to the store" (which I
guess is a much wider population - as soon as anyone wants a Facebook app they
have to go to the store, right?).

